# bid in Omaha Ne



## PowerWagon (Aug 31, 2006)

HI all, Boss asked me for a bid!! 
need bit help how am I bid in omaha? not much snow if it was denver.!! oh I wish!!

am thinking 125 hr on my truck with 7.5 foot plow, maybe 8 hrs up front pay? after the 8 hr of plowing 100 a hr?
the lots with 2 buildings are over 100 feet long and drive way is about 50 wide.. 
he asked for salt at the front doors only.. not sure what kind price on that.

here's a pic of the place, the blue where wants snow removal it's front of buildings, there are two.

the lighter color out back wants just a way to drive around.

need to give the bid by friday.. thanks for helping...

SL


----------



## PerfiCut L&L (Oct 18, 2005)

You can try THIS, i tried it yesterday on some of my properties and it worked great.


----------



## lodogg89 (Jul 8, 2006)

I wouldnt ask for up front pay steve, 125 an hour is about right, do you have a salter?? If you want to sub out the salting let me know and ill take care of it. Do you have a snowblower for any walkways??


----------



## PowerWagon (Aug 31, 2006)

lodogg89;346728 said:


> I wouldnt ask for up front pay steve, 125 an hour is about right, do you have a salter?? If you want to sub out the salting let me know and ill take care of it. Do you have a snowblower for any walkways??


HI lodog..

there's no side walks.. boss only wanted salt where 4 doors are at that's all. I can hand throw it..

I could call you up if I have problems with truck broke down. that's one I worry about.

I could let boss know that I can get back up. if that's fine with you. 
if the lot gets pretty bad icey than I could not plow it. may need salter. I not sure what price that would be for the lot.


----------



## lodogg89 (Jul 8, 2006)

im still learning about all of the bidding and what not steve, otherwise i would offer more help, you still have my number, if you ever have a problem definetly call me.


----------



## MattS (Feb 9, 2006)

Did you get it at the 125hr rate? I feel like a complete jackass working for $65hr last year if you got that!!


----------



## JMR (Feb 24, 2003)

MattS;349753 said:


> Did you get it at the 125hr rate? I feel like a complete jackass working for $65hr last year if you got that!!


Most guys in the area pay their subs $65+ an hour. We were billing at $125 per hour 3 years ago. Don't sell yourself short. We used to have a mix of bids, some by the push and some buy the hour. We have switched everything to by the push with pricing determined with inch increments. We are averaging about $175 an hour. With Omaha averaging only 27" of snow a year and plowable events at 6 times per year you will have a tough time selling seasonal contracts or getting people to pay up front.


----------



## lodogg89 (Jul 8, 2006)

i made about 85 an hour the last storm for 10 hours. First time out was a little slow, and have signed up a few more customers since then.


----------



## PowerWagon (Aug 31, 2006)

Still have not hear about it yet, I told boss if he finds it different from 3 bids he's looking at, I am one, to talk to me we could work something out.

Yeah snow coming this weekend!!

Hey JMR how's going? Still got to find place to bring in my loader, am still looking.
Do any business ok for a loader in lot? Or are they fear its too heavy? Its about 12,000 lbs


----------

